# Rock setup help



## acidflea (May 3, 2003)

Im looking for some help with rock work for a front tank. I have 9 fronts that very from around 4" to 7" in size that are housed in a 125. I have sand as a substrate and dont really care for many plants. In my past tanks it was easier to make caves and things with rocks since my other fish were smaller. I want to make it look good without using up too much swimming space since the tank is only a 125. I was going to post in the tank setups section but thought since im dealing with fronts I might get more ideas here. Pics of members tanks might help with ideas. Any ideas you can share would be great.

Thanks


----------



## acidflea (May 3, 2003)

Here is a pic from the tanks section that I like. Thought I would try to give a better idea of what I am looking for.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a few shots of my tank. It's a 265 with a breeding group of wild caught Kapampa. Like you, I wanted open space for a couple reasons: 1) to give the girls plenty of room to outdodge the alpha when he is in an agressive mood and 2) it's a lot easier to catch the girls when it is time to strip eggs. I like to set up a "Frontosa Bank" in the center of my tank and the alpha usually claims a Frontosa Bank when one is set up. I also like to use PVC (actaully black ABS) - this also serves as an easy way to outdodge the alpha and my fish use them constantly. Anywho, here are a few pics of the 265... Hope this helps...










Frontosa Bank in the 265


















Left side of the tank









Right side of the tank









One of the girls using frontosa bank









This is my beta and he uses the pvc a lot to avoid attacks by the alpha. Also, I find that the blues on frontosa, when you take pictures, look really nice anytime they go near a green plant. I like to place a few smaller fake green plants in the tank.









My frontosa bank when I had them in the 125


----------



## acidflea (May 3, 2003)

I was thinking about using some pvc to make things easier as you did. I do like the black abs that you are using over the white pvc. Is there anything special that I should look for when getting the abs? Any types that shouldnt be used? Anything that I need to do to it before I can put it in the tank?

Thanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

acidflea said:


> I was thinking about using some pvc to make things easier as you did. I do like the black abs that you are using over the white pvc. Is there anything special that I should look for when getting the abs? Any types that shouldnt be used? Anything that I need to do to it before I can put it in the tank?
> 
> Thanks


You can find ABS in most harware stores (probably up to 3-inch). For larger sizes, you may need to find a local plumbing supply house. I only use the T's, Y's & elbows as they are sealed. I do not want to use any straight pieces that have been cut (I only trust manufactured edges). You can clean ABS with some hot water and scrub it. If you wanted to use a cleaning agent, I would use distilled white vinegar diluted with water and rinse good when done. ABS is OK for fish tanks, many people have been using it for a long time without any problems.

One of my customers manufactures ABS and I asked him many questions about toxicity: for lack of all the scientific/chemistry stuff he downloaded on me (for which none of it I remember), I took away that it is OK in my fish tank.

Hope that helps.


----------

